# No Pressure on Auxiliary Hydraulics MF 383



## faberm (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey all:

My auxiliary hydraulics don't work and I really need some help. Here's
what I did.

I recently replaced the seal on my pto and I did the following:

Drained all hydraulic fluid
Took PTO shaft out and had new seal put in
Opened left side plate to reinsert coupler gear on PTO shaft
Put back in and reinserted coupler gear
Filled back up with hydraulic oil.

Now, the auxiliary hydraulics don't work.

Today I sort of followed back from the pump bleeding off every connection and I just have no pressure at all at my auxiliary hydraulics. The 3 point and front end loader work fine.

Hopefully someone on here can help me figure this out.

Thanks,
faberm
Navasota, Texas


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and although I'm not up on hydraulics, I'm sure one or more of the members will chime in.

If you get a chance later on, please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there an aux. selector valve anywhere? I seem to recall the 3 ph and the aux. were powered from the same pump(might be mistaken, been awhile).


----------



## faberm (Sep 21, 2018)

deerhide said:


> Is there an aux. selector valve anywhere? I seem to recall the 3 ph and the aux. were powered from the same pump(might be mistaken, been awhile).


There is no "selector valve" that I'm aware of. The 3 pt hitch works independently. I am talking about the spools on the back of the tractor that power implements. They're just sort of dead.

Faber


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

faberm said:


> There is no "selector valve" that I'm aware of. The 3 pt hitch works independently. I am talking about the spools on the back of the tractor that power implements. They're just sort of dead.
> 
> Faber


The 383 was a sort of a bare bones tractor, I sold several for the horsepower alone.....I had a look on the internet last night the 3pt. works off of the 4.4 gpm internal pump. The aux."spools on the back" work off of a 11 gpm.(I belive) but I'm not sure where it's located. Does your tractor have a hyd.pump on the front of the engine? it would likely/maybe run the loader, if so.There has to of been something not 'hooked back up'. But, if, by some chance it got hooked into the 3ph system you would have pressure in your aux. only when the lift arms were fully up. ...Puzzling.


----------



## faberm (Sep 21, 2018)

Deerhide: I really appreciate your answer and your help. The aux pump is on under the hood on the right side. That's where the hydraulic filter is. The front in loader works just fine (I've pulled it off, but I hooked up to it yesterday just to make sure it's operative). Yes, perhaps I failed to "hook something back up". When I took off the left side plate of the transmission to hold the coupler gear in place to reinsert the pto shaft I didn't notice any sort of oil pick up tube or anything. That's what has me baffled.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

There is (or maybe not) a metal mesh oil filter/strainer just on your left inside of that round cover that you had off, but it is for the 3ph oil use. Some MF tractors had it but not all of them. The system doesn't need it except for filtering because the base/intake is well under the oil level and that pump is very tolerant of dirt, metal chips etc. The pressure for the 3ph is about 2500 psi tops but will work fine at 1800 maybe less.


----------



## faberm (Sep 21, 2018)

Deerhide: Yes, sorry I wasn't specific. I took that off when I drained the whole system out. I was thinking that somehow perhaps the aux hyd pump had lost its prime or something. Yesterday I started opening connections slightly on the high side line leaving the aux hyd pump working my way back. Down on the left side under the axle is a small box looking thing that the high side comes into. It is down in there I lose pressure.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you have the independent PTO, and is it working after the fix? If you have the independent PTO, in the round side cover is a shaft that sticks out of the lever support block and fits into the cover behind the spool. If the O ring from that shaft gets lost you will lose hydraulic pressure.

Can you snap a photo of the "box" you describe? Also your serial number will help identify unique differences in the PTO and spool hydraulic system over the model run of the 383.


----------

